# Professional Pest Control vs DIY?



## Leah Frances (Jan 13, 2008)

- Professional exterminators have access to chemicals DIYers cannot get.

- Termite service often comes with a warranty/guarantee that will fix any damage if it occurs while covered.


----------



## Mike Swearingen (Mar 15, 2005)

What is this pest control for? Termites? Or ants and spiders, etc. too?
Sounds very steep to me. As noted, DIYers can't use the same chemicals that pros can, but you can easily get a pro job that doesn't have that intensive $600/yr maintenance. Just call around for one-shot treatment costs and warranty info.
A good pest control operator should be able to professionally treat your home for termites, and it should last at least for 10 years with the chemicals that they allow pros to use now.
I have had my house treated professionally only once when I built it in 1977, and I have an annual inspection ($65) with no problems with termites ever. Of course, the chemicals that they used back then were much stronger.
One thing about pest control operators. Like in every profession, there can be rip-off artists, so get references and check them out thoroughly. A big name franchise operator can be far worse than an independent. I've been a real estate broker for more than 24 years and have seen some real rip-offs.
Mike


----------

